# Happy birthday ironbuilt!!!!



## swolesearcher (Apr 26, 2014)

HEY homies today is the day that our mentor was born so make sure to say something and wish him a fast healing as he is sick:headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to one hell of a guy!


----------



## FordFan (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday pal


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday old man!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday IB.  Hope you have a great one.


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy bday brudda.  Too bad ur sick huh?  Did you try that sandwich i suggested?


----------



## MattG (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy b day brother!


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 26, 2014)

Yippee-ki-yay


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday bro hope ya feel better


----------



## srd1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday brother hope ya get to feeling better.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy birthday IB!


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sick??? That's why it's so quiet around here. I'm sending the nurse to check on you buddy. Get well soon!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy birthday old timer.

I hope you don't see these till Monday!

Enjoy brother, 
Hawk


----------



## d2r2ddd (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy bday IB!!

:food-smiley-015::food-smiley-015:


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy B-DAY! Brother!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy birthday man !


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Guys.  Lesson no.1 - Get a flu shot.. been miserable a complete 7 days ..on the mend so back to chat soon..


----------



## Iceman74 (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday and get well soon!


----------



## BigBob (Apr 27, 2014)

Yo IB! Happy Birthday and Get Well soon!


----------



## Tone (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy birthday IB.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 27, 2014)

IB! you have a GREAT birthday brother! Feel better and have some fun! Good idea... make it the 12 days of IB's birthday celebration!! Why limit it to one day?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 27, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks Guys.  Lesson no.1 - Get a flu shot.. been miserable a complete 7 days ..on the mend so back to chat soon..



Still fighting that crap eh? Get well bro.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 27, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> Happy B-DAY! Brother!



Nice booty and on a while girl   niceee.
Happy bday belated here.   Did my nurse picture of Carmen Hayes majke it your way? Guys IB sent me his baby picture 
wonder if I should post. my wife said it was"adorable" 
T


----------



## Sully (Apr 27, 2014)

Picture of a baby Yetti, huh? Wasn't there some contest a while back where you could win $10 million with a picture like that?


----------



## Nattydread (Apr 27, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Nice booty and on a while girl   niceee.
> Happy bday belated here.   Did my nurse picture of Carmen Hayes majke it your way? Guys IB sent me his baby picture
> wonder if I should post. my wife said it was"adorable"
> T



Hey turbo that's a must see brother. I'm wondering if yetties are born with all that fur or not? Lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 27, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Nice booty and on a while girl   niceee.
> Happy bday belated here.   Did my nurse picture of Carmen Hayes majke it your way? Guys IB sent me his baby picture
> wonder if I should post. my wife said it was"adorable"
> T



Lol I already know what your talking about


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday IB!  Btw, you know you will stay healthy if you stop humping goats.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok u guys can see baby yetty.  The problem is the switch stayd and body grew so theres  a problem ..
Too many phone calls from a porn site so I had to remove pic. :naughty1:


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow! !!!!!!!


----------



## swolesearcher (Apr 27, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok u guys can see baby yetty.  The problem is the switch stayd and body grew so theres  a problem ..



ROTFLOLLL!!!!!:sSig_lol3::sSig_rofl::3some::bj:


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 27, 2014)

Funny shit ib


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 28, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok u guys can see baby yetty.  The problem is the switch stayd and body grew so theres  a problem ..
> Too many phone calls from a porn site so I had to remove pic. :naughty1:



Ha-ha had to laugh just knew it would be taken down


----------



## Alinshop (May 1, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better Iron. Happy belated B-Day brutha!


----------



## Marshall (May 1, 2014)

Happy B-day big guy !!


----------



## *Bio* (May 5, 2014)

Happy belated birthday IB!  Enjoy!  I'm April as well.


----------



## custom (May 5, 2014)

Happy belated birthdat brother. Here's a little something from me and the Mrs. Custom.


----------



## GastrocGuy (May 6, 2014)

Much belated birthday wishes, IB!


----------

